# How often to inspect new hive



## Rww930 (Mar 14, 2016)

A viewing window is nice because you can check things out without disturbing the hive.... but to answer your question very generally would be weekly imho. But that depends on lots of factors but certainly not more than weekly unless warranted for other reasons.


----------



## Aroc (May 18, 2016)

This is my second year. I inspected the hive every week. I couldn't resist going out and observing the hive several times a day, but I inspected once a week. You learn a lot. Just make sure the weather is decent.


----------



## AvatarDad (Mar 31, 2016)

Weekly, especially for a new hive and new beekeeper. It is important in year one to keep the comb straight. If you take 6 weeks off, you'll never be able to get into the hive again. 

Once they stop building comb and settle in for winter you can drop back to monthly or less.


----------



## Yunzow (Mar 16, 2017)

I'll give an opinion but take it with a grain of salt since I'm a newbee.

I really think it depends on what you do during the inspection and where the bees are at in their buildup.

Too frequent brood inspections / manipulations probably not a good idea. But if they have started to make honeycombs, I think it is okay to inspect and manipulate these often (the end away from the entrance), they hardly seem to notice in a top bar hive.


----------



## Mmc (Jan 22, 2017)

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## friendlywithbears (Feb 6, 2017)

I'll be honest, when I was starting, I was probably in there every day, and at the viewing window all day long. I know everybody told me you're supposed to leave them alone and they'll get upset or you'll ruin something, but bees are so dang resilient, and I was so dang _curious_ to learn about them.

If you're in a top bar hive, and your hive doesn't have well drawn comb yet, it's probably good to check more periodically until they are established and comb is straight, so you don't have to go in there and cut out cross comb.

Also, if you're new to beekeeping, it's _invaluable_ that you observe and learn all the nuances so that you have a strong feel for the bees. How are they building comb, where are they putting honey, pollen, is the queen laying, where, what do the different stages of larvae/brood look like, what does capped honey vs. capped brood vs. drone brood look like, etc.

Once you understand a hive, you naturally will manage it less.


----------

